# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  if the unit is converted based on the distance optotype letters

## Farouq Marzuki

how the results of the examination, when a large converted optotype at a distance of 6 meters below.

if the visual acuity 6/6 of the letter with the *8.73* mm working distance of 6 meters, at a working distance of 3 meters of the letters for visual acuity 6/6 to be *4.365* mm

----------

